# Datenübertragung über WLAN sehr langsam



## Noodels87 (1. Juni 2009)

*Datenübertragung über WLAN sehr langsam*

ich übertrage regelmässig grössere datenmengen von meinem Laptop (ASUS N10J) an meinen stationären Rechner. der Übertragungsweg gestaltet sich dabei wie folgt.

Laptop-->WLAN 54 MBits-->Router Netgear WGR614v7-->LAN 100 MBits--> Rechner.

Egal aus welcher richtung ich daten übertrage das WLAN wird immer nur zu ca. 40% Ausgelastet also habe ich nichtmal die hälfte der theoretischen maximalbandbreite.

Ich wollte mal wissen ob hier jemand weiss was ich tun kann um die volle bandbreite zu nutzen.


----------



## midnight (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Datenübertragung über WLAN sehr langsam*

Also mit meiner Fritzbox hab ich per W-Lan auch noch nie die maximale Bandbreite erreicht. Wenn ich Glück hab, dann kommt Vista auf 3mb/s. Bei großen Dateien und sehr langen übertragungen holts die Box teilweise komplett vom Himmel.

Wie man das ändern könnte weiß ich leider auch nicht. Wenn ich mit meinem Laptop direkt neben der Box stehe ist der Empfang genauso gut/schlecht als wenn ich 30m weg bin.

so far


----------



## derLordselbst (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Datenübertragung über WLAN sehr langsam*

Die theoretische Maximum-Bandbreite wirst Du nie erreichen können. Alle WLan-Angaben sind Bruttowerte. Die Fehlerkorrektur und das Übertragungsprotokoll frisst bei WLan ordentlich Bandbreite.  

Evtl. kann man eine Verbesserung erreichen, wenn man einen anderen Funk-Kanal wählt. Das nützt aber nur was, wenn Du in Reichweite anderer WLan-Netze auf dem gleichen oder auf benachbarten Kanälen bist und es dadurch zu Störungen kommt. Die merkt man oft nur an der Bandbreite, da die Fehlerkorrektur Schlimmeres verhindert.

Wenn der Abstand zu groß ist, hilft manchmal eine gebastelte Richtantenne am Router. Da habe ich einen Super-Artikel zu. Wenn das der Fall ist, schicke mir eine PN und ich kopiere den Artikel für Dich.

Falls das alles nicht hilft, kann man nur über neue Hardware weiterkommen. Wenn du sowohl beim Notebook und beim Router den IEEE 802.11n - Standard kaufst, erreichst Du annähernd 100mBit in der Realität (obwohl 300 versprochen sind^^)


----------



## midnight (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Datenübertragung über WLAN sehr langsam*

Also das mit den 100mbit kannst du abhaken. Auch der n-Standard kriecht noch vor sich hin. Ich hab einen n-Chipsatz im Laptop und einen passenden Router beim Kumpel. Da kommt kaum mehr bei rum als mit 54mbit..

so far


----------



## fadade (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Datenübertragung über WLAN sehr langsam*

Kannst ja mal versuchen den Router zu kühlen. Bei einem Freund erhöhte das den Durchsatz von 21 auf ca. 80Mbit im n-Standard 

War aber bestimmt ein Ausnahmefall


----------



## Happy Chicken (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Datenübertragung über WLAN sehr langsam*

Hi Leute, ich arbeite bei der Telekom und habe öfters mit solchen Fällen zu tun. 
Damit ich aber eine Prognose abgeben kann, musst du mir erstmal folgendes sagen:
1. Welchen WLAN Standart verwendest du ?
2. Wie weit ist der Router von deinem Laptop entfernt ?
3. Welches DSL-Paket besitzt du (Übertragungsrate) ?
4. Wieviele Mitbenutzer gibt es ?

Wenn ich dass alles, weis müsste ich dir genau sagen können wie du deine Übertragungsrate steigern kannst.

Cya Happy Chicken


----------



## Eol_Ruin (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Datenübertragung über WLAN sehr langsam*



Happy Chicken schrieb:


> Hi Leute, ich arbeite bei der Telekom und habe öfters mit solchen Fällen zu tun.
> Damit ich aber eine Prognose abgeben kann, musst du mir erstmal folgendes sagen:
> 1. Welchen WLAN Standart verwendest du ?
> 2. Wie weit ist der Router von deinem Laptop entfernt ?
> ...



Interessante Fragen - besonders 3 & 4 - die haben mit dem Problem nix zu tun (schätze du meinst duie DSL-Mitbenutzer) .
Oder kann mir jemand erklären was die DSL-Geschwindigkeit mit der Übertragungsrate zwischen 2 Rechnern im LAN zu tun hat .

Und die Antwort auf die Frage 1 steht schon oben!

PS:
Das die Netto Datenrate bei WLAN (egal ob a, b, g oder n) maximal ca 50% - bei "perfektem" Empfang - ist, ist vollkommen normal.


----------



## fadade (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Datenübertragung über WLAN sehr langsam*

Ich geb mal ein Bsp. 

1) WLAN g
2)ca. 7m, 2 Wände
3)DSL 1000 (aber nicht mehr allzu lange )
4) nur ich

Kann man net eig iwwi die Firmware verändern?

Ein anderer Vorschlag wäre der Anbau von qualitativeren Antennen am Router und am Client


----------



## midnight (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Datenübertragung über WLAN sehr langsam*



Happy Chicken schrieb:


> Hi Leute, ich arbeite bei der Telekom



Mein Beileid! SCNR

aber btt:

Setz dich doch mit deinem Laptop mal nah an den Router und guck was mit den Übertragungsraten passiert. Wenns besser wird, dann weißt du, dass irgendwas die Verbindung stört. Eventuell kannst du mal scannen, ob es bei dir noch andere W-Lan auf dem selben oder deinem Kanal sehr nahen Kanälen liegen.

so far


----------

